# Real Spanish Food?



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

I've just moved to Spain (Islas Canarias) and am enjoying the Spanish comida when I can avoid the F&Chips and Mexican stuff on parade.

I love jamon serrano, pulpo (octopus), paella, fried boquerones (anchovies), tapas, tortilla and other simple Spanish foods.

What food have you discovered since living here that you recommend I try. Something may be a little more adventurous?


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't know if you can get it where you are, but I love berenjenas con miel. An unlikely combination but it's yummy! The 'honey' used is more like black treacle or molasses.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its hard these days to find "typical" spanish fayre in isolation, altho its around, but the Spanish - like the rest of the world have adopted "favourites" and incorporated them into their menus. Pizzas, chips, burgers, lasagnes, pasta, curry.....

That said, my favourite Spanish tapas is albondegas in salsa almendras (meat balls in almond sauce). Oh and not forgetting the typical Spanish breakfast of Churros con chocolate YUM!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its hard these days to find "typical" spanish fayre in isolation, altho its around, but the Spanish - like the rest of the world have adopted "favourites" and incorporated them into their menus. Pizzas, chips, burgers, lasagnes, pasta, curry.....
> 
> That said, my favourite Spanish tapas is albondegas in salsa almendras (meat balls in almond sauce). Oh and not forgetting the typical Spanish breakfast of Churros con chocolate YUM!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


¡me encantan los churros con chocolate !

while I wouldn't agree about the curry...... I don't know a single Spanish person who would eat curry at home, but they _might _try it in a restaurant............ most Spanish families I know eat more or less what we do - sort of _pan-European _food - not typically 'Spanish' & we don't eat fish n chips every day - or even that often actually

lots of pasta, grilled meat & fish, salads, potatoes, rice - the main difference is that whereas our veggies still look like veggies when they get to the plate, theirs tend to be 'puree'


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You're in the Canaries and haven't mentioned "patatas arrugadas con mojo" !!
They are fantastic!

I have a preference for Northern and Central Spanish food, fabada Asturiana, cocido Madrileño and Morcilla de Burgos are amongst my favourites!


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Overandout said:


> You're in the Canaries and haven't mentioned "patatas arrugadas con mojo" !! They are fantastic!
> I have a preference for Northern and Central Spanish food, fabada Asturiana, cocido Madrileño and Morcilla de Burgos are amongst my favourites!


I do love those patatas, esp. the sauce and right now, I'm googling your suggestions above to see what they are!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Perhaps a little caution is now needed with Pizzas, burgers, lasagnes, curry, and 
albondegas. It's known that chorizo often contains horse meat. I wonder about the rest.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Calas felices said:


> Perhaps a little caution is now needed with Pizzas, burgers, lasagnes, curry, and
> albondegas. It's known that chorizo often contains horse meat. I wonder about the rest.


Why, whats wrong with that. It's only a big deal in some countries as it isn't labeled, most ppl I know here think that its strange the UK are making such a fuss about nothing.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

When we first came to Spain I asked a Spanish friend to give me a typical Spanish meal - the sort of thing that the family would normally eat.

What did she serve? Chicken and chips


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Patatas bravas, Patatas pobres, Tortilla, If you get home-made chorizo, salchichon or morcilla it is likely to be genuine (i.e. sin caballo) Don't forget the hundreds of local cheeses but be wary of Manchego in oil - it stinks to high heaven or, if you aren't of a religious persuasion - like hell.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> Perhaps a little caution is now needed with Pizzas, burgers, lasagnes, curry, and
> albondegas. It's known that chorizo often contains horse meat. I wonder about the rest.


I really don't mind - as long as it's clearly labelled & people know what they are eating


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Patatas bravas, Patatas pobres, Tortilla, If you get home-made chorizo, salchichon or morcilla it is likely to be genuine (i.e. sin caballo) Don't forget the hundreds of local cheeses but be wary of Manchego in oil - it stinks to high heaven or, if you aren't of a religious persuasion - like hell.


Note that in the case of horsemeat being officially included in a Spanish dish it would be called "potro" not "caballo". I have eaten an estofado de potro in a village in Leon any very nice it was too.

And if you think that Manchego in oil is smelly, what about Cabrales? The king of blue cheeses.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> That said, my favourite Spanish tapas is albondegas in salsa almendras (meat balls in almond sauce). Oh and not forgetting the typical Spanish breakfast of Churros con chocolate YUM!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


_Anything_ in salsa de almendras is delicious. I use pork at home, but chicken is also good! Albondigas I usually make with a tomato sauce flavoured with pimenton. And churros con chocolate - I would be in heaven if I could have that right now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calçots (in season now I think), caracoles, caracolillos, gallo, sardines (in the summer), bacalao, alubias, fabada, chirlas, almejas a la marinera, paella, langosta, gazpacho (summer), cocido montañés (Cantabría), olives, torrijas (Easter time), Idiazabal cheese, pimientos de padrón (summer), atún, nísperos, fresquillas and two types of figs higos and brevas


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

expatmat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just moved to Spain (Islas Canarias) and am enjoying the Spanish comida when I can avoid the F&Chips and Mexican stuff on parade.
> 
> ...


Jamon & chips.
Pulpo & chips.
Sepia & chips.
Totilla & chips.
Etc Etc.

You can be a tad more adventurous and include a egg with the above.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Jamon & chips.
> Pulpo & chips.
> Sepia & chips.
> Totilla & chips.
> ...


or even MORE chips


----------

